# Has Roll it up Been slow?



## Madhadda (Apr 14, 2009)

Has rollitup.org lately been really slow? Or is that my connection.

Seriously, at points the site literallly shuts down and i panic. I think my intnernetsss it tapped!! lol jk. Im not that paranoid but still.

Any input?


----------



## doobiee (Apr 14, 2009)

yeh like this morning and last night I couldn't get through, i felt empty


----------



## SMNG2990 (Apr 14, 2009)

doobiee said:


> yeh like this morning and last night I couldn't get through, i felt empty


 
ye agood then its not just me last night i couldnt get in as same as this mornings is somethign wrong with tthe site or is the feds checking up?????


----------



## Intuition (Apr 14, 2009)

Yea im pretty sure it was down. I went to 4 different computers ;X


----------



## evilrex420 (Apr 14, 2009)

I had the same Problem. I was really happy to see that it's working today. I have pics on my other computer that I wanted to post up of my setup.


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 14, 2009)

same here. i think its when admin are doing updates tho


----------



## seele (Apr 14, 2009)

SMNG2990 said:


> ye agood then its not just me last night i couldnt get in as same as this mornings is somethign wrong with tthe site or is the feds checking up?????


Phew... Well I'm glad I'm not the only one that was slightly paranoid about somebody watchin me.


----------



## Madhadda (Apr 14, 2009)

hahaha fantastic! i FEEL a lot better now! Good thing to checkup yaknow?!!


Time to start taking photos of my babies


----------



## 14pimp (Apr 14, 2009)

i know how you feel. last night I couldnt get on and I started going through withdrawls. I think this site is like crack, I have to get on it every day for some reason, so addicting


----------



## TerdFergasonINC (Apr 14, 2009)

Alot of server crash's last night for me too, RIU is jus getting really popular it looks like


----------



## RC7 (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah its slow for me sometimes too, or won't even load.


----------



## evilrex420 (Apr 14, 2009)

What worried me was it would show up as a database error last night. I've never seen that error and I've been online since the early 90's. I got a little paranoid too. Unfortunately all I have is seeds in the ground that aren't poking yet and dirty pipes. Sucks being dry.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2009)

Madhadda said:


> Has rollitup.org lately been really slow? Or is that my connection.
> 
> Seriously, at points the site literallly shuts down and i panic. I think my intnernetsss it tapped!! lol jk. Im not that paranoid but still.
> 
> Any input?


bro....I felt the same way....I get fucking paranoid when it happens....I go outside and start looking for choppers and shit LOL hahahah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2009)

14pimp said:


> i know how you feel. last night I couldnt get on and I started going through withdrawls. I think this site is like crack, I have to get on it every day for some reason, so addicting


 hahaha ... withdrawals?!! me too man!! RIU might be more addicting than crack though !!! LOL


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

*What do you expect from a pothead site "Stoned people at work"... shit happens... pisses me off too... once it was down for a couple of days..... *


----------



## Madhadda (Apr 14, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *What do you expect from a pothead site "Stoned people at work"... shit happens... pisses me off too... once it was down for a couple of days..... *



I think at a couple of days... id probably go into withdrawals or something. I need this site hahah!


----------



## evilrex420 (Apr 15, 2009)

It happened again last night. Man I really wanted to read up while I wait for my seeds but I couldn't. Oh well I hope what ever the issue was that they fixed it.


----------



## kboyinc (Apr 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> bro....I felt the same way....I get fucking paranoid when it happens....I go outside and start looking for choppers and shit LOL hahahah


haha this aint grand theft auto! but nah thats funny cuz i also get paranoid when the site goes down. then i end up turning the computer off and pulling the LAN wire out lol


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 15, 2009)

K, I now feel better because I thought it was my PC or The cops gettn a hold of this shit so they closed it, but thank god everythings fine.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2009)

hahaha. when it crashes and I'm still logged on, I just can't get it out of my head the rest of the day...worried like someones tapping into my network or something!


----------



## SMNG2990 (Apr 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha. when it crashes and I'm still logged on, I just can't get it out of my head the rest of the day...worried like someones tapping into my network or something!


 
yea what the ell it happened last night at like 10 40 somthing eastern time second time in a week really paranoid


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (May 1, 2009)

This is becoming a regular issue for me. For the last week or so the site just sits there when I click a forum topic. RollItUp, FDD, ANY admin - can you guys fill us in on what's going on?


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 20, 2009)

This site has been extremely slow for me as well. I've got a decent computer and internet speed, so I know that's not the problem. Unfortunately I'm a computer retard. I'm not sure if maybe there's something I need to "disable" or "enable" or some crap like that in my computer settings.


----------



## turtleblood (May 24, 2009)

I've been having problems with the site since i joined earlier this month. I constantly get this: 'page load error - network timeout.' Is this the same problem the rest of you are having?


----------



## bigDAWG (May 25, 2009)

same here. Wouldnt load a little while ago. said internet could not connect or something..


----------



## WeedIsForMe (May 25, 2009)

I thought it was my connection but my PS3 games were still working OK and just about every other site seemed to be workin fine. I did a speed test and it did fine...so my guess is RIU.org  bummer


----------

